# MRA Site doesn't want men to go see Mad Max Fury Road



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Men's Rights Activists Don't Want You To See 'Mad Max'

Return of Kings is pretty much the kind of site the ladies lounge expresses their distaste for.

A quick perusal makes it clear why.

Not for nuthin' but I have never made any secret of the fact that I love women in action movies. 

Black Widow is a cool female character

Lucy was a cool movie

The Machine

Ex Machina - RP fanboys definitely shouldn't see this one. But it was still a great movie, just to watch Oscar Isaac alone.

Underworld

etc ...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

A legion of MRA activists, angry mom groups, offended preachers, and post-apocalyptic highway raiders could not keep me from the next Mad Max movie.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
What are they concerned about in the movie?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SomethingsomethingsomethingEXPLOSIONSsomethingsomethingFIRETORNADOESsomethingsomething


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> What are they concerned about in the movie?


That they consulted with Eve Entsler of the Vagina Monologues regarding strong feminist themes in the movie.

That the movie isn't about Mad Max. It's about Charlize Theron's character.

The hero, Mad Max, basically gets saved by Charlize.

From what I understand, it's about girl power. A bunch of over objectified sex slaves, the bad guys 'property' gets liberated, (by Charlize) and then finds their own inner warrior to kick the ever lovin' sh!t out of a bunch of crazed, testosterone fueled, post apocalyptic, desert raiders.

It's a lot like Pride and Prejudice without the frilly gowns, and society intrigue ... at least that's my speculation.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Sounds a lot like Tarantino's Death Proof, actually. Loved that one too.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Fozzy, it sounds like you have exquisite taste in movies. :smthumbup:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I saw the trailer and was like "WOW....even I want to see that and I hated the original!"

Now I have even MORE reason to see it, thanks Deejo!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I was good up until "it's a lot like Pride and Prejudice" Then my brain shut down this channel in self protection.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Will watch it but that is what I was worried about. I like action women but the hate hijacking a movie to do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Sounds a lot like Tarantino's Death Proof, actually. Loved that one too.


Ugh. Tarantino is so amazingly over-hyped.

I was young w/ the original Mad Max movies were released and don't really even remember that much about them. Because of this, I've not really been too excited about the new movie/remake/whatever the Hell it is.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Ugh. Tarantino is so amazingly over-hyped.




Any movie with Kurt Russell is by definition an awesome movie.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

The butt-hurt is strong with these dudes.

P.S. - I'm a chick that LOVES Tarantino, action, scifi and most movies that are marketed to humans with penises. So what. It's a freaking movie. It doesn't help you at your job or pay your bills. This would be like me complaining that there was a NICE man character in a Lifetime Channel movie.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Mr. Nail said:


> I was good up until "it's a lot like Pride and Prejudice" Then my brain shut down this channel in self protection.


How about "Little Women" with ya'know ... "Guns on the Run"

I'm looking forward to it. 

Seems the hype is well deserved, and I would love to be saved by Charlize Theron.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

GTdad said:


> Any movie with Kurt Russell is by definition an awesome movie.


"The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes"

I rest my case.

I think what seriously put him back on the Man Map was 

Escape from New York and The Thing.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

GTdad said:


> Any movie with Kurt Russell is by definition an awesome movie.





Couldn't agree more. Kurt Russell--awesome. Zoe Bell--awesomer.

Death Proof has car chases, murder, amazing stunts, female protagonists, and a Kiwi thrown in for good measure.

Kind of sounds like a certain Mad Max movie to me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Methinks a lot of those MRA guys don't get laid. 

And I can totally understand why.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Deejo said:


> "The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes"
> 
> I rest my case.
> 
> ...



Well, yeah. Some may be more awesome than others.

On topic, though, personally I'm a fan of post-apocalyptic women's fashions.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Deejo said:


> "The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes"
> 
> I rest my case.
> 
> ...



I know most won't agree with me but I LOVED 3000 Miles to Graceland. I realize it's not highbrow, but OMG Kurt was so amazingly sexy and it was just a hoot to watch.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GTdad said:


> Any movie with Kurt Russell is by definition an awesome movie.


I've always liked Kurt Russell (Big Trouble in Little China is one of my all-time faves), but I can't really get behind anything w/ Tarantino's (prominently) name attached to it.

The last Tarantino flick that I knowingly saw was Inglorious Basterds, and the background music during some of the scenes was so freaking loud and aggravating that I almost got up and walked out of the theater.

Don't get me wrong... I think it's great that the guy has managed to parlay his over-obsession w/ pop culture and numerous annoying idiosyncrasies into a workable career, but I honestly just don't give a sh*t.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

GTdad said:


> On topic, though, personally I'm a fan of post-apocalyptic women's fashions.


In the post-apocalyptic world, because women are in charge and obviously possess more intelligence and strength than men, it stands to reason that their skimpy outfits make more sense. Without A/C, the men wearing 20 lbs of leather and chains will make them pass out from heat-exhaustion. Plus they'll smell bad which won't attract the ladies.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Deejo said:


> How about "Little Women" with ya'know ... "Guns on the Run"


Spiraling down.

The trouble is I like strong female characters. And it tempts me but, you put too many of them together and you get that scene from Pride and Prejudice where the older sister is dying in bed for a month because some guy failed to fall in love with her. That is not strong women that is . . . . Histrionics . . . I don't know. I snoozed in age of ultron. The movie couldn't sustain it's self without non stop special effects.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> I snoozed in age of ultron. The movie couldn't sustain it's self without non stop special effects.


Why on earth would a superhero flick ever be expected to sustain itself without non-stop special effects? :scratchhead:

That Joss managed make the first Avengers movie into a decent film with actual characters and a real plot, watchable irrespective of the awesome special effects, is a tribute to his genius. But it's a surprise plus, not an expectation. I mean, come on, it's a superhero movie. I go to the theater to see superhero flicks because I like cool costumes and 'splody things.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I might just wait and review it. Then I might wait until it comes out on Netflix.

If it is supposed to be a remake, I am out. If it is a continuation, like post Thunderdome, I can probably handle it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Deejo said:


> "The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes"
> 
> I rest my case.
> 
> ...


Dude.

Soldier
Poseidon
Tombstone
Dark Blue
3k to Graceland
Stargate
Breakdown
Tango & Cash


I think the guy deserves a pass for one dog from the 60s


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Dude.
> 
> Soldier
> Poseidon
> ...


Definitely love Kurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Deejo said:


> I think what seriously put him back on the Man Map was
> 
> Escape from New York and The Thing.


WHAT? No mention of "Overboard"???


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Misogynists are boycotting feminist ?Mad Max: Fury Road? which is one more reason to see it


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> WHAT? No mention of "Overboard"???


I love Overboard and The Computer Who Wore Tennis Shoes....but I admit, I just want to look at him all day.

He reminds me of my hubby.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (May 22, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Dude.
> 
> Soldier
> Poseidon
> ...


Not to mention his epic, epic mullet:smthumbup:

And Used Cars!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sick of every role going either to Tom Hardy or Chris Pratt.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I love Overboard and The Computer Who Wore Tennis Shoes....but I admit, I just want to look at him all day.
> 
> He reminds me of my hubby.


Lucky woman! &#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Runs like Dog said:


> I'm sick of every role going either to Tom Hardy or Chris Pratt.


I know, right? Poor Brad Pitt just can't catch a break.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

GusPolinski said:


> I know, right? Poor Brad Pitt just can't catch a break.


No kidding. Poor Bastard!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Why on earth would a superhero flick ever be expected to sustain itself without non-stop special effects? :scratchhead:
> 
> That Joss managed make the first Avengers movie into a decent film with actual characters and a real plot, watchable irrespective of the awesome special effects, is a tribute to his genius. But it's a surprise plus, not an expectation. I mean, come on, it's a superhero movie. I go to the theater to see superhero flicks because I like cool costumes and 'splody things.


Unh Unh uh .... Joss Whedon is a misogynist don't ya ' know? 

http://groupthink.jezebel.com/joss-whedon-is-actually-completely-wrong-1461554268

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eulGqwnTlF4


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

I was amused by 



> while at the same time being insulted AND tricked into viewing a piece of American culture ruined and rewritten right in front of their very eyes.


The films were never American to begin with. lol

Anyway. I haven't seen the film, but it doesn't exactly come across as some sort of feminist fantasy which was written and produced with the intention of changing the world. It comes across as an action film in which some of the main characters in a hard and violent world are hard and violent women. Makes sense to me.

I'm trying to see the big deal here.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

sh987 said:


> I was amused by
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although the original movies are Australian, how many of you recall that Mel Gibson's voice was dubbed in the first movie to give him an American accent?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Deejo said:


> Unh Unh uh .... Joss Whedon is a misogynist don't ya ' know?
> 
> Joss Whedon is actually completely wrong
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eulGqwnTlF4


Exactly. Because _*groupthink*_ dot jezebel dot com says so.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

yeah_right said:


> Although the original movies are Australian, how many of you recall that Mel Gibson's voice was dubbed in the first movie to give him an American accent?


Yeah. That was pretty cheesy but I still loved it. Road warrior was my fav of the trilogy though. I am going to be seriously pissed if it is a remake. I'm probably getting ahead of myself though. Gotta give it a chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Just looked up the new MM on IMDB out of curiosity and I see that Elvis' granddaughter is featured in the movie...

Riley Keough - IMDb

That's kinda cool.

ETA: I can sort of see a resemblance, especially in this pic...

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm4078741504/nm2142336


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Deejo said:


> Unh Unh uh .... Joss Whedon is a misogynist don't ya ' know?
> 
> Joss Whedon is actually completely wrong
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eulGqwnTlF4


You take that back. Joss Whedon is a wizard from the future.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> I was good up until "it's a lot like Pride and Prejudice" Then my brain shut down this channel in self protection.


If Charlize shows lots of sweaty flesh then I can over-ride the protection mode, but seeing as MRA are against it there is probably not much sweaty charlize flesh. I will continue following this thread for future reference.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

sh987 said:


> I was amused by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was going to say exactly the same thing.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Deejo said:


> That they consulted with Eve Entsler of the Vagina Monologues regarding strong feminist themes in the movie.
> 
> That the movie isn't about Mad Max. It's about Charlize Theron's character.
> 
> ...


Pretty much a requirement that I see this movie


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I have no problem with butt-kicking females - it was a fine addition to culture and I enjoy watching. 

But - I really wish there were more movies where women demonstrated their value other than by butt-kicking. 

Game of thrones does a nice job with Denarys - a woman who is effective by being smart and being a good leader, but it is something of a rarity.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Unh Unh uh .... Joss Whedon is a misogynist don't ya ' know?
> 
> Joss Whedon is actually completely wrong
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eulGqwnTlF4


Ah, but the lovely thing about our modern world is that ladies like me now have the option to decide for ourselves what we find offensive and/or misogynistic.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rowan said:


> Ah, but the lovely thing about our modern world is that ladies like me now have the option to decide for ourselves what we find offensive and/or misogynistic.


Down woman! Who gave you permission to speak? &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> I have no problem with butt-kicking females - it was a fine addition to culture and I enjoy watching.
> 
> But - I really wish there were more movies where women demonstrated their value other than by butt-kicking.
> ...


FWIW, Daenerys is but one of many strong women in the GoT series. Hell... for the most part, GoT is ABOUT strong women.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Ah, but the lovely thing about our modern world is that ladies like me now have the option to decide for ourselves what we find offensive and/or misogynistic.


So say we all.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ey? Meh, I like women who kick ass, they rarely ever exist in RL

In fact, I wanted my daughter to be HitGirl and me BigDaddy! Like in Kick Ass! Alas, too much mummy influence... oh well.

Anyway still have no interest in the movie, Hollywood's out of ideas it seems, only rebooting crap now. But hey, probably cause it's easier to sell familiarity then it is to risk something new.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Ey? Meh, I like women who kick ass, they rarely ever exist in RL
> 
> In fact, I wanted my daughter to be HitGirl and me BigDaddy! Like in Kick Ass! Alas, too much mummy influence... oh well.
> 
> Anyway still have no interest in the movie, Hollywood's out of ideas it seems, only rebooting crap now. But hey, probably cause it's easier to sell familiarity then it is to risk something new.


If my wife gave birth to a daughter tomorrow, I'd be very tempted to name her Arya.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

There's been a rash of movies with strong female action leads.

This obviously seems to be driven by PC culture and the perceived need to make more women-centric movies. Fine by me. They'll either make money and we'll see more of them or they won't and they'll go away.

If they're successful (don't know if they have been or not), it would seem to indicate that men (the main action movie audience) don't have the problem with strong female leads that everyone seems to think they have.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I think the fact that people make such a big deal out of it (both for and against) indicates that it's still the exception to the rule.

I don't have any problems with the butt-kicking female protagonist. I do sometimes wonder why they're almost universally oversexualized. Aeon Flux, anyone?

There are some good exceptions to THAT rule. The Messenger with Milla Jovovich comes to mind.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> I have no problem with butt-kicking females - it was a fine addition to culture and I enjoy watching.
> 
> But - I really wish there were more movies where women demonstrated their value other than by butt-kicking.
> ...


'The 100' has some good female leaders using both brains and butt-kicking. It's a show though and for a younger crowd.


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

It isn't a Mad Max movie unless it has Mel Gibson as the lead.

This movie is another example of how Hollywood is bankrupt of ideas and basically has to re-hash old plots via remakes and 'reboots' in order to make money.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't really see this one as one of the "reboots" like you're talking about. I see it as just a sequel with a different actor. I don't think having a different actor come on board is necessrily a bad thing. I don't really want to see Mel limp his way through another Mad Max any more than I want to see Harrison Ford shuffle through another Indiana Jones.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

I saw the movie last night with brothers, nephews and BIL. We ALL loved it! 

Conan - it is NOT a remake. 

There is plenty of sweaty woman flesh without nudity. All of the characters kick plenty of a$$. 

Charlize saves Max, Max saves Charlize - back and forth. AND they both beat the sh!t out of each of other as well. 

Go see it! It's one he!! of a ride. Non-stop action, with excellent special effects, grit, grime, grease, blood, and tons of twisted metal and explosions.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Mad Max - Max kills a bunch of gang rapists

Road Warrior - Max rediscovers his humanity when he decides to help a bunch of settlers.

Beyond Thunderdome - Max refuses to kill a mentally disabled man and saves a bunch of kids

Fury Road - Max still prefers to be a loner, but reluctantly helps save a bunch of enslaved women 

The main character and underlying theme is pretty consistent throughout.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I always thought the first one had just a completely different feel than the other two. Like it was more of a contemporary action film. I never got that "post-apocalypse" vibe from it, which is probably why it's my least favorite of the three.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I always thought the first one had just a completely different feel than the other two. Like it was more of a contemporary action film. I never got that "post-apocalypse" vibe from it, which is probably why it's my least favorite of the three.


I believe that was due to the extremely low budget.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Best bar fight scene I ever saw was in the flick "Serenity" when River Tam kicks the crap outta everyone in the bar. She was....badass.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Going with the H tonight to see it. I love this genre and he loves Charlize Theron. Add greasy popcorn and $40 later it's the perfect date!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

zillard said:


> I saw the movie last night with brothers, nephews and BIL. We ALL loved it!
> 
> Conan - it is NOT a remake.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much zillard!!! I can totally get into a continuation of the story! Gonna go see it! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

MountainRunner said:


> Best bar fight scene I ever saw was in the flick "Serenity" when River Tam kicks the crap outta everyone in the bar. She was....badass.



Fanty: Do you know that girl? 

Capt. Malcolm Reynolds: I really don't.


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

Deejo said:


> That the movie isn't about Mad Max. It's about Charlize Theron's character.
> 
> The hero, Mad Max, basically gets saved by Charlize.
> 
> From what I understand, it's about girl power. A bunch of over objectified sex slaves, the bad guys 'property' gets liberated, (by Charlize) and then finds their own inner warrior to kick the ever lovin' sh!t out of a bunch of crazed, testosterone fueled, post apocalyptic, desert raiders.


This sounds like a movie I would enjoy...if it was called something other than Mad Max. Sounds like a Superman movie where Lois Lane is the one who stops General Zod.



zillard said:


> I saw the movie last night with brothers, nephews and BIL. We ALL loved it!
> 
> Conan - it is NOT a remake.
> 
> ...


This makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Do try to catch the older ones with Mel Gibson. Lots of fun.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

First time I saw Mel Gibson in film was Braveheart. I couldn't take him seriously in Mad Max.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Mixed feelings. 

On one hand, the willingness to sacrifice accuracy on the altar of equality is humorous. 

On the other hand, female action heroes rock!


----------



## Duguesclin (Jan 18, 2014)

I just saw the movie. 

I love the stunts and the actions, but there is absolutely no story. What I find interesting is that there little human behavior from any of the male characters, Mad Max included. Only the females seem to care about saving the world. From the harem girls wanting to go back to save one of their own when she falls of the truck to the old lady saving seeds for future generations. The guys just want to drive the biggest truck possible to please the master.

Maybe not far off real life.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Duguesclin said:


> I just saw the movie.
> 
> I love the stunts and the actions, but there is absolutely no story. What I find interesting is that there little human behavior from any of the male characters, Mad Max included. Only the females seem to care about saving the world. From the harem girls wanting to go back to save one of their own when she falls of the truck to the old lady saving seeds for future generations. The guys just want to drive the biggest truck possible to please the master.
> 
> Maybe not far off real life.


Yeah. That sucks a bit. Max is a reluctant hero. If they played him like that, I will be satisfied but the other movies had both men and women working together against a world gone mad, trying to survive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

fozzy said:


> i don't really see this one as one of the "reboots" like you're talking about. I see it as just a sequel with a different actor. I don't think having a different actor come on board is necessrily a bad thing. I don't really want to see mel limp his way through another mad max any more than i want to see harrison ford shuffle through another indiana jones.


a-men.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I find the premise and plot lines of most post apocalyptic movies and shows ridiculous (my personal opinion). And because to me they are ridiculous, I seriously doubt I will spend any time or money to watch this re-make. 

I do enjoy the new TV series, "last man on earth" with Wil Forte.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Duguesclin said:


> I just saw the movie.
> 
> I love the stunts and the actions, but there is absolutely no story. What I find interesting is that there little human behavior from any of the male characters, Mad Max included. Only the females seem to care about saving the world. From the harem girls wanting to go back to save one of their own when she falls of the truck to the old lady saving seeds for future generations. The guys just want to drive the biggest truck possible to please the master.
> 
> Maybe not far off real life.


Um, except for the big decision max has, stopping the women from doing something stupid. Instead changes their minds to instead save hundreds if not thousands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Myself, I’m waiting for a feminist inspired redux of Caddyshack.


----------



## Duguesclin (Jan 18, 2014)

zillard said:


> Um, except for the big decision max has, stopping the women from doing something stupid. Instead changes their minds to instead save hundreds if not thousands.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


True, but even there, it is interesting to see that it was not his first intention. His first thought was to go his own way. It was only a spark, a vision of his daughter, that made him change the course of those women. 

His original intent was not to save the world, but himself. Only the thought of his daughter made him see outside his selfishness.

My son actually reminded me that in the first Mad Max he had a son, not a daughter. It seems that the female theme, saving the world, was very important for George Miller.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Duguesclin said:


> True, but even there, it is interesting to see that it was not his first intention. His first thought was to go his own way. It was only a spark, a vision of his daughter, that made him change the course of those women.
> 
> His original intent was not to save the world, but himself. Only the thought of his daughter made him see outside his selfishness.
> 
> My son actually reminded me that in the first Mad Max he had a son, not a daughter. It seems that the female theme, saving the world, was very important for George Miller.


He's always been a reluctant hero though. 

Great point on the daughter vs son. That couldnt have been an unintentional goof, right? Another is the rock arch. After blown, it's perfectly intact later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't really get the hate, either than having the source material rewritten - will piss off alot of fans, just how it is. I saw a Japanese movie a while back which was a motion picture version of the anime series "Kenshin", it was widely successful because they didn't change the source material.

Still, for those who have seen the movie, is it true that:

1) Mad max can't drive
2) Mad max can't shoot
3) Mad max needs Charlize
4) Mad max has a supporting role in his own movie

Quite frankly I would be pissed too if a childhood role model or action hero ends up being rewritten as a dumbass on film. Is what they say true?


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking forward to the new Mad Max. Watched all the old ones. Just have to watch No. 3 again before DH and I head off to the cinema (just because I haven't seen it for many years).

When I was a kid, some of my favourite movies had awesome female characters, like Aliens and Red Sonya. Then Resident Evil came out and that topped my list. Loved Kill Bill.

Even liked Freeway 2. I'm sure some would be throwing rotten tomatoes at me for that one, lol.

I also enjoyed Death Proof. Kurt Russell played a surprisingly good bad guy in that.


----------



## Duguesclin (Jan 18, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> I don't really get the hate, either than having the source material rewritten - will piss off alot of fans, just how it is. I saw a Japanese movie a while back which was a motion picture version of the anime series "Kenshin", it was widely successful because they didn't change the source material.
> 
> Still, for those who have seen the movie, is it true that:
> 
> ...


It is clear that he cannot save the day on his own. It is very much a team effort.

It makes him very human and much more real. He is clearly not the main hero of the movie, Furiosa is the main one. But who would go see a movie called "Furiosa" or better "Amazing Furiosa"?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Sounds like a Red Box rental... and then, only when they send me a "free" one-day code.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"Loved Kill Bill"

Ditto. Uma Thurman was great and none of the women were over-sexualized.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Duguesclin said:


> It is clear that he cannot save the day on his own. It is very much a team effort.
> 
> It makes him very human and much more real. He is clearly not the main hero of the movie, Furiosa is the main one. But who would go see a movie called "Furiosa" or better "Amazing Furiosa"?


Hmmm, in that case then I reckon they have a right to complain in this regard. The movie is still called "Mad Max" after all.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mad Max franchise has always had strong females: Tina Turner, Virginia Hey... So what's the big deal? I was never into the MM movies so I'm probably not a good opinionator. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> "Loved Kill Bill"
> 
> Ditto. Uma Thurman was great and none of the women were over-sexualized.


She could never beat Zatochi though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

The easy response to the ROK article is that movies are often about how we want the world to be not how it is. Maybe in the real world a women that looks like Theron cannot compete physically with men, but then why not also have an issue with the implausibility of Batman?

I think there are lot of feminist interpretations to modern events and culture that is just plain stupid, but I am not threatened by it in any way.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

What do the men's rights advocates think will happen if men see the movie? My husband and I saw it and he still won't let me drive his motorcycle.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Absolutely loved it!! Had a couple of stupid parts but really quite good. Mad Max is as kick ass as ever! Theron did a really good job and the ride was fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Constable Odo said:


> Sounds like a Red Box rental... and then, only when they send me a "free" one-day code.


I was very pleasantly surprised. No where near as bad as I feared.

It has the Conan stamp of approval and I am a die hard fan of the Mad Max franchise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> I was very pleasantly surprised. No where near as bad as I feared.
> 
> It has the Conan stamp of approval and I am a die hard fan of the Mad Max franchise.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:scratchhead:

So it's not true that Mad Max has a supporting role in his own movie? (See above)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> So it's not true that Mad Max has a supporting role in his own movie? (See above)


It wasn't as prominent as Thunderdome and pretty equal with Road Warrior.

No one escapes or lives if that bad ass Max hadn't gotten mixed up with things, and a lot of Tyrants would still be oppressing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Are there gyrocopters? Please let there be gyrocopters.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Are there gyrocopters? Please let there be gyrocopters.


Sadly, no. There is a bungie-bouncing demon wailing on a flame-throwing axe though. 

wocka wocka


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Wait a minute, hold up...

Are. There. Sharks. With. Friggin'. Laser. Beams. On. Their. Heads.

...?!?


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

In this case, I would guess that we're probably not dealing with people who have any real interest in *why* women are portrayed the way they are in movies today.

Take the movie _Secretariat_ for example. The portrayal of Penny Chenery (Diane Lane) as a courageous and strong woman attempting to salvage her family's business meant omitting the fact that she had a full blown physical affair with trainer, Lucien Laurin. (John Malkovich) Consequently her husband, Jack Tweedy (Dylan Walsh) comes across as a petty little man who selfishly refuses to support his wife rather than someone who may have had a very legitimate concern about the time his wife was spending away from home. 

Knee-jerk reactions to that fact miss the whole point of movie making though. Movies are made to inspire and entertain us. If that doesn't happen, nobody wants to see the movie and it flops.

So one hand, it can be humorous when a female character is depicted doing an act so physically demanding that a male stunt person must perform it in a wig or when a 17th century female aristocrat is depicted snatching up a sword and suddenly fighting better than an experienced mercenary, etc., etc., but this is not a sphere where people want accuracy. I know I don't. That's just boring.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

ocotillo said:


> In this case, I would guess that we're probably not dealing with people who have any real interest in *why* women are portrayed the way they are in movies today.
> 
> Take the movie _Secretariat_ for example. The portrayal of Penny Chenery (Diane Lane) as a courageous and strong woman attempting to salvage her family's business meant omitting the fact that she had a full blown physical affair with trainer, Lucien Laurin. (John Malkovich) Consequently her husband, Jack Tweedy (Dylan Walsh) comes across as a petty little man who selfishly refuses to support his wife rather than someone who may have had a very legitimate concern about the time his wife was spending away from home.
> 
> ...


You have it all wrong. She was exactly as you describe. She wrote about the affair in a book that was published just recently, at the age of over 90. It seemed to have been a well kept secret. 

Besides, Penny was not the retiring and traditional woman that she presented herself to be in public. She had drive and canniness and she was as hard as nails. Her husband did not support her success in the horse racing business because he wanted the women he married, a satellite to support him in his profession. He was not petty nor was he presented as so. He married one woman who changed into another who no longer suited his needs. He did not suit her needs either. 

Powerful men have affairs in droves and their accomplishments stand. Their wives are expected to support them. If Jack did know about the affair then he did what any good spouse of a powerful person is expected to do in our culture. Stand by his woman. 

You are not saying that powerful women should not have the same entitlements as powerful men are you? It seems that they (powerful women) think they should.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it just me or does that movie look stupid. You would have to pay me to go watch it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Catherine602 said:


> You have it all wrong. She was exactly as you describe. She wrote about the affair in a book that was published just recently, at the age of over 90. It seemed to have been a well kept secret.
> 
> Besides, Penny was not the retiring and traditional woman that she presented herself to be in public. She had drive and canniness and she was as hard as nails. Her husband did not support her success in the horse racing business because he wanted the women he married, a satellite to support him in his profession. He was not petty nor was he presented as so. He married one woman who changed into another who no longer suited his needs. He did not suit her needs either.
> 
> ...


Having an affair is an entitlement when you're powerful? wot?


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> You have it all wrong. She was exactly as you describe.


I've not said differently. 

What I'm talking about is movie making 101. A good story is like good music. Writers steadily build towards the dramatic arc just like composers steadily build towards the crescendo. A good writer does not include details that detract from the overall point of the story anymore than a good composer deliberately puts sour notes into the musical score. 

As you know, this was not simply a story about a horse winning a series of races. It's a story about one woman's personal triumph in the face of the disagreement and skepticism of virtually everyone else around her, including her husband. I would argue that the decision to cast Dylan Walsh as Jack Tweedy was no accident, (Given the fact that he does not typically portray characters that the audience feels any sympathy for at all.) but it's probably pointless to quibble over a matter of perception. The point is that even a passing allusion to the affair would have diluted a conflict that writers Rich and Nack were instead trying to distill. 

Like I said, a knee-jerk reaction to that misses the whole point of story telling. Fictional and semi-fictional works are created to inspire and entertain us. If somebody wants brutal honesty, they should watch a documentary instead. 

The same basic phenomenon is especially observable in the action/fantasy genres. Modern audiences don't want to see female characters as shallow foils for male characters to interact with and sometimes that means bending the "rules" a bit. If this bothers the MRA crowd, then that is their loss.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Catherine602 said:


> You have it all wrong. She was exactly as you describe. She wrote about the affair in a book that was published just recently, at the age of over 90. It seemed to have been a well kept secret.
> 
> Besides, Penny was not the retiring and traditional woman that she presented herself to be in public. She had drive and canniness and she was as hard as nails. Her husband did not support her success in the horse racing business because he wanted the women he married, a satellite to support him in his profession. He was not petty nor was he presented as so. He married one woman who changed into another who no longer suited his needs. He did not suit her needs either.
> 
> ...


Good lord! Cheating is pathetic no matter what. I have lost admiration for anyone that has cheated. They rip apart much more than they build. Men and women with integrity are impressive to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Good lord! Cheating is pathetic no matter what. I have lost admiration for anyone that has cheated. They rip apart much more than they build. Men and women with integrity are impressive to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not disagreeing with you, but a cheater doesn't have to be branded for life. Integrity can be rebuilt.

Stepping out of threadjack now.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I wonder what the MRA crowd makes of Ex Machina. Given their world view, I imagine it would be highly recommended for men and a warning for feminist.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Catherine602 said:


> I wonder what the MRA crowd makes of Ex Machina. Given their world view, I imagine it would be highly recommended for men and a warning for feminist.


I saw it.

I recommend it.

First two acts are top shelf. Third act makes it tragically predictable, but no less cool.

I wouldn't call it a high point for MRA fan-boys or feminists. 

"Why would you create something that hates you?" Ava doesn't ask that question as a woman ... but could certainly be interpreted that way given the nature of Nathan's sociopathy and Narcissism (calling him a misogynist would be quite an understatement)

It is far more a psychological thriller than a sci-fi movie.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Haven't seen Mad Max yet.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Although I did see some online stuff about Super Girl (new show this fall) playing off the old chestnut of her alter ego as a bumbling bimbo rather than a woman who can afford to project strength and confidence given that she can walk through a hail of gunfire.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

If I'm going to watch fantasy, I prefer films such as this... (huge fan of Asian films):

https://youtu.be/1uDJerYw4Bs


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

!!!!!!! Ex Machina SPOILER don't read if you want to see the movie. !!!!!!!!!





Ex Machina - lots of major and minor themes. Some transparent and obvious, some subtle and others unintended. The AI outsmarted it's creator. A culmination that is the subject of a large body of mythology, film and literature. 

On one level, it interesting that the AI's were all female. They had interchangeable parts, if one AI did not satisfy, it was silenced and a better one fabricated. The fvckbot was mute and compliant with one prime directive. Interestingly, it was Asian.

I am not sure what this all means. Films reflect the values and assumptions of discrete elements of the culture that produce them. Whatever these small facets of EM mean depends on who's composing the picture.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Catherine602 said:


> !!!!!!! Ex Machina SPOILER don't read if you want to see the movie. !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you like the movie?


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

H and I really enjoyed Ex Machina. Clever and original.

As far as Mad Max, now that I've seen it I have to say the MRA dudes are delusional. Besides Charlize Theron, the other females in the movie were sex slaves who escaped because they were being kept against their will to make rape babies. I see nothing feminist in that.

I think I now have a little crush on Tom Hardy too...


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

It is a stark and beautifully fashioned film. Yet, I found it frightening. Humans will create robots with AI. These machines will eventually be reasonable physical facsimiles of real live humans. Mentally, they may approximate the mental flexibility of humankind. They will never be inured to human control. The controllers will be a relatively few very powerful, specialized and monied people. Like super hackers. 

My fear is not of the machines, it's of their handlers. The machines will never be free of the controllers. Humanity will never be free of the robots when they become prevalent and plentiful. My iPhone is indispensable to me but it knows more about me that I know about myself in a sense. Apple, Google and Amazon do too. 

I have friends who eschew credit cards, the internet, cellular networks and surveillance as much as possible. They think they are off the grid. They may be pioneers and not as crazy as they seem. I don't want to scare them so i don't say anything but they are still being tracked.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Catherine602 said:


> It is a stark and beautifully fashioned film. Yet, I found it frightening. Humans will create robots with AI. These machines will eventually be reasonable physical facsimiles of real live humans. Mentally, they may approximate the mental flexibility of humankind. They will never be inured to human control. The controllers will be a relatively few very powerful, specialized and monied people. Like super hackers.
> 
> My fear is not of the machines, it's of their handlers. The machines will never be free of the controllers. Humanity will never be free of the robots when they become prevalent and plentiful. My iPhone is indispensable to me but it knows more about me that I know about myself in a sense. Apple, Google and Amazon does too.
> 
> I have friends who eschew credit cards, the internet, cellular networks and surveillance as much as possible. They think they are off the grid. They may be pioneers and not as crazy as they seem. I don't want to scare them so i don't say anything but they are still being tracked.


If that frightens you, then you might not want to ever pick up Asimov's "Robot" series ("I, Robot" through "Robots of Dawn"). Personally, I loved the novels.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

MountainRunner said:


> If that frightens you, then you might not want to ever pick up Asimov's "Robot" series ("I, Robot" through "Robots of Dawn"). Personally, I loved the novels.


Asimov is one of my favorite scifi authors. The Asimov robot series is tame IMO. 

This one book was disturbing and somewhat prescient I think it was The Stars Like Dust. Person to person contact was reduced to Skype only (forgot what it was called in the book). An aversion to human contact developed. Robots were in abundance and provided for most of human needs. I can remember how babies were conceived. Given that so much of human contact takes place on social media today, I wonder how many generations it will take before electronic contact will be preferable.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Saw it last night. Literally one of the best action pictures ever created.

And it does have a very strong, pro-female, slightly anti-male bent. I can deal with it since these kinds of big budget action flicks typically feature the worst written, weakest portrayals of women you'll find. It's like Miller and his co-writers went out of their way to make up for that by jamming this Mad Max sequel with as many AWESOME, strong, kick ass female warriors as possible. I mean Max is basically here to fascinate the tale of Furiosa.

My only real criticism of the film is the lack of at least one baddy female.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah. I was noticing a lack of females amidst the tyrants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Yeah. I was noticing a lack of females amidst the tyrants.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think there's an obvious reason for why it would end up that way. 

As for the MRA's complaints; what a load of crap. Her being strong doesn't make him weak, and he wasn't. He also did a f*ck load more than drive a truck.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Asimov is one of my favorite scifi authors. The Asimov robot series is tame IMO.
> 
> This one book was disturbing and somewhat prescient I think it was The Stars Like Dust. Person to person contact was reduced to Skype only (forgot what it was called in the book). An aversion to human contact developed. Robots were in abundance and provided for most of human needs. I can remember how babies were conceived. Given that so much of human contact takes place on social media today, I wonder how many generations it will take before electronic contact will be preferable.


Perhaps you are referring to the last of the Spacer worlds "Solaria" where the team of earthman detective Elijah Bailey and the Auroran robot R Daneel Olivaw, are sent to investigate the murder of a Solarian woman's husband in the book "The Naked Sun".

Solaria was the freaky Spacer world where the aversion of human physical contact was such that the Solarians chose to do so remotely and ultimately go underground and turn themselves into hermaphrodites.

But the last remake of Battlestar Galactica series was truly excellent. Especially in regards to the question of "What makes us human?"


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

LOL!

Hey girl, let?s read Feminist Mad Max and watch the patriarchy burn - Vox


----------

